# Greasy looking fur?



## 4mb3rNich0l3

My mice have recently started looking.. greasy? between there shoulder blades.. I feed them Browns Tropical Carnival. And I have them in Bins with mesh on the lid(didnt put any on the sides but may re-consider that for more air flow) Could it be mites? And is there any over the counter treatment for mites? Id like to get something to be on the safe side..


----------



## besty74

invermectin for mites, but really you need someone from your side of the pond to tell you whats available over there!
Sometimes greasy fur is too much protein in the diet, i am not familiar with the food you use, again i think you need advice from someone closer to you.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

They didnt have greasy fur until i got them(that I really noticed anyways) I was suggested by several people on this forum and another mouse forum to use trpoical carnival or the native earth blocks. tropical carnival is at a local pet store by me so i got it until i got the money to get the blocks later.. dont know.. hoping its not mited but I wanna be on the safe side


----------



## MissMouse

I've been using the same brand of food as you for almost a year, but I feed them the hamster and gerbil mix. It has 12.5% CP, I believe, so if too much CP is the issue that might help. I was using something low-quality with too much CP when I first got my mice, but a mouse-keeper on another forum suggested the hamster and gerbil mix.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

MissMouse said:


> I've been using the same brand of food as you for almost a year, but I feed them the hamster and gerbil mix. It has 12.5% CP, I believe, so if too much CP is the issue that might help. I was using something low-quality with too much CP when I first got my mice, but a mouse-keeper on another forum suggested the hamster and gerbil mix.


I also use the hamster and gerbil mix.. So I guess that cant be it.. Im wondering if maybe its my bins.. I only have the lid screened. I didnt do the sides so maybe its not enough air flow? Ill go back and so the sides as well and hope that helps


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

kill two birds with one stone. Dust with a cat/dog flea powder to remove the excess grease and or mites in their coats. Then reduce the diet to water and oats for two weeks, to stop them producing excess oils. Go through the diets of exhibition breeders on here for future feeding


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Something like this?
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=2751933

I read somewhere on here athletes food powder worked too.. or is that only good if they get some sort of fungal infection as well as mites?


----------



## Wight Isle Stud

No nothing like that. its a carpet Powder. Anthletes foot powder is for Fungal infections, Mites are not Fungal. As your dealing with the health of animals, perhaps I might respectfully suggest you get an adult to go through my answer to your original question with you. Good luck.


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

I am an adult... thanks though.. if anyone else(non-rude) has useful help id appreciate it..


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

besty74 said:


> invermectin for mites, but really you need someone from your side of the pond to tell you whats available over there!
> Sometimes greasy fur is too much protein in the diet, i am not familiar with the food you use, again i think you need advice from someone closer to you.


We have that over here at tractor supply(ive looked it up in other posts on here as well) ill give it a go  thanks so much for the help!


----------

